# I need help



## wicked_pear (Dec 27, 2009)

Like every winter my skin becomes a bit dry. Tho lately its become too dry and have developed a rash to my usual body lotion. So I'm looking for a new lotion and just after I found a scent I like too. So its loose clothing and hopefully not too long of a trial, It was something from bath & body works. A jasmine scent would be a plus.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 27, 2009)

I would switch to something without a sent if you developed a rash.


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2009)

The drugstore-brand cheapo scentless dry skin formula lotions and bodywashes work well for me,. Without them, I tend toward scabby, eczemic mess 'round this time of year.


----------



## Jellybean (Dec 27, 2009)

For really severe dry skin, there's nothing better than Aquaphor (orginally recommended by my dermatologist) but it is really thick - don't expect to put it on your hands, for ex, and then pick up anything without leaving an oil slick. It'd made by eurcerin. It is truly miraculous if you have an really bad dry spot/eczema flare up.

The Eucerin intensive care for hands is superb and absorbs quickly.
http://www.eucerinus.com/products.html

I used Lubriderm sensitive skin formula for years, also recommended by my derm. It doesn't have lanonlin, which it turns out many people develop an allergy to. I switched to Olay Quench a few years ago - it's less greasy.

I have chronic dry skin all year round but it's especially bad in the winter - I HATE it. So I have left no stone unturned to look for solutions!


----------



## Cors (Dec 27, 2009)

I love Palmer's cocoa butter formula. Eucerin works well too. Try a jasmine body spray? Jasmine is a potential irritant though so you might want to spritz on clothes and hair instead.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2009)

for the very dry spots, i would use aquaphor, for the other areas eucerin is a great choice...my hands are awful in the winter and from being a nurse and washing my hands tons and the alcohol gel...ugh!!!

i use borghese mani for my hands, honestly, it is the only thing that works (this year) and i am not sure why, i am just using it regularily...

good luck (have you had your thyroid tested or seen an allergist?)


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> I love Palmer's cocoa butter formula. Eucerin works well too. Try a jasmine body spray? Jasmine is a potential irritant though so you might want to spritz on clothes and hair instead.



I second Cors . I use Palmer's everyday and when I can afford it Eucerin. Shea butter is the best. But you have to make sure you get it pure and I normally can only get it from ethnic shops/flea markets.


----------

